# Dental Specialist Salary



## rajudoc999 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Friends ,

I am offered a Dental Specialist Job in Qatar.

Salary is QAR 25000 Basic ( QAR15000 +7000 HA + 3000 TA) +5 % Incentive on monthly collection 

21 Days of Paid Leave +Flight Tickets 

Is this Good offer for a Dental Specialist with 15 years experience (10 years Gulf Experience )

I need advice ,



Thank you Friends


----------



## slimbaskey7 (Dec 24, 2017)

It depends if your family will be staying with you in Qatar , But overall it is a good package in this rough time . 




rajudoc999 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I am offered a Dental Specialist Job in Qatar.
> 
> ...


----------

